# Side scan / fish reveal help …



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

A few things. First it looks like it's mounted to close to the motor. It typically is atleast 8", but 10" or more is better. Next it's mounted right under what looks like a pump. That will end up giving it interface when its on.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I would think being right next to the sponson is a problem too.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well you have enough photos so someone should be able to help. By the way I'm no help.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Dalecityusa said:


> I just installed active imaging 3 in 1 on my Elite FS 9 inch and am looking for some advice … not sure if I mounted it incorrectly but there are some lines across the screen when using fish reveal. Side scan also seems like there is some interference…. Any advice?
> These were taken when motor was trimmed up.
> 
> View attachment 189054
> ...


That side image shot is amazing


----------



## Yeticrusher01 (Nov 16, 2021)

Its too close to the motor and the strainer. Whats on the port side? Take a wider picture if you don't mind of the stern so we can get a better idea where it could be mounted


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeticrusher01 said:


> Its too close to the motor and the strainer. Whats on the port side? Take a wider picture if you don't mind of the stern so we can get a better idea where it could be mounted


Ok will do later today ! Thanks y’all


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Yours gets a much better sidefinder pic. than mine. I would be very happy with that. My opinion humminbird has a much better sidefinder. Only reason I went with the elite9 FS is the FMT chip.

Do those lines on your sonar show up when the engine is off? Looks like some sort of electrical interference. If so some sort of line EMI filter might help.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeticrusher01 said:


> Its too close to the motor and the strainer. Whats on the port side? Take a wider picture if you don't mind of the stern so we can get a better idea where it could be mounted


Is it the metal from the strainer that will cause the interference?


----------



## Yeticrusher01 (Nov 16, 2021)

jasonrl23 said:


> Is it the metal from the strainer that will cause the interference?


Could be a few things, once metal hits the saltwater it creates some type of electrical charge even stainless parts have a small charge. Could be the metal bracket for the sonar, it looks like its damn near touching the strainer itself. Possible once the suction pump turns on, the electrical charge could be coming down the open line and interfere. Could be directly what's on the other side of the fiberglass where the strainer/sonar is located (pumps, electrical lines for trim tabs etc).


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't have one of these, speculation follows...

Can you move a sheet of something solid, like starboard, around the sensor while it has the image with the line? If you can get a similar line from the edge of the sheet that lines up with the one you've currently got, that may tell you where the line is coming from.

-- Carl


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeticrusher01 said:


> Its too close to the motor and the strainer. Whats on the port side? Take a wider picture if you don't mind of the stern so we can get a better idea where it could be mounted


Not much room but this should give an idea on what I’m working with


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

rickc said:


> Yours gets a much better sidefinder pic. than mine. I would be very happy with that. My opinion humminbird has a much better sidefinder. Only reason I went with the elite9 FS is the FMT chip.
> 
> Do those lines on your sonar show up when the engine is off? Looks like some sort of electrical interference. If so some sort of line EMI filter might help.


good idea. I will try and see if I get the same results when the engine is off. Thanks !


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeticrusher01 said:


> Could be a few things, once metal hits the saltwater it creates some type of electrical charge even stainless parts have a small charge. Could be the metal bracket for the sonar, it looks like its damn near touching the strainer itself. Possible once the suction pump turns on, the electrical charge could be coming down the open line and interfere. Could be directly what's on the other side of the fiberglass where the strainer/sonar is located (pumps, electrical lines for trim tabs etc).


Good insight, thanks ! I rarely run that live well pump but I will try taking off the metal strainer and see if it makes a difference


----------



## Yeticrusher01 (Nov 16, 2021)

Dalecityusa said:


> Not much room but this should give an idea on what I’m working with
> View attachment 189331


Yeah not much room and also your boat drafts no water so placement is harder

You might be able to drop the bracket as low as possible directly down from where it sits now that way it clears everything.

Another idea that is time consuming is take the transducer off and go anchor up near a bridge or some structure than hold it with your hands in different locations while someone watches the screen for you (not perfect but might be the best way to find out)


----------



## weldandglass (Sep 29, 2009)

It looks to me like the sonar pulse from the side scan projector is echoing off the left sponson. Parallel lines in the side scan nadir space (black strip at the center of the image) indicates an echo off of something at a fixed distance from the transducer (i.e., part of the hull), particularly if they never change width on the side scan image. I bet if you measure the space between the sounder and the left sponson and then double that distance it would equal the spacing of the parallel lines visible in the side scan image. Just an educated guess.

To test the theory, duct tape a piece of carpet or something less acoustically reflective to the left and right wall of the sponsons (the part that's oblique to the transucer). if the echoes go away or are less severe then that's the culprit. Only fix would be to move the transducer to the rear of the hull, next to your trim tab, but then you're probably going to get an echo off your outboard so that might not work either.


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

You mentioned that the motor was trimmed up? so where you sitting still and the lower until was out the water when you took the pictures of FF. If so I would check the following settings in the unit. 1. make sure you have selected the correct transducer on the setup menu. 2. Check the you have it set for the proper depth setting, if you normally fish in shallow water (under 60 ft) then set your unit to the shallow water setting. 3 check the gain or interference settings in your unit. 4. Once you know you have all your settings correct then consider moving the transducer.


----------



## MikeDinWP (Jan 2, 2020)

I would have put the 3-in-1 about 1/2" to 3/4" lower. Your screws don't allow for any more down adjustment. You will aways get a little bit of noise in the water column. Some you can filter out with electronic filter adjustments. Over-all nice side pics!!


----------

